# Dove



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

anybody know any good dove recipes???


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I just tried this the other day. My buddy and I shot 11 doves and we breasted them out. I took a package of crackers, some flour, and a bit of Duck Commander Smokin Swamp seasoning. I crushed the crackers and mixed them with the flour along with the seasoning. You can crush the crackers as much or as little as you want. Take the dove breasts and dip them in milk then the flour mix. Repeat. Fry them in BUTTER and butter only for best taste. Reallly good for the heart and waist line.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I wrap the breasts in bacon with a chunk of pepper jack cheese in the middle and grill them.


----------

